# Bit of advice please



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Wondered if you could just give me a bit of guidance.  I suffer really bad allergies and have had all types of surgical procedures to try to address the chronic sneezing - to no avail.

When I was in England my GP had me on Benadryl one a day, Azelastaine (sp?) spray and Flixonase drops all at the same time.  But the slightly unco-operative GP I have in NI won't prescribe anything until my notes come from england and I am on my knees.   Sneezing constantly all day and night.  So I am self-medicating with Benadryl one a day and I took one at 8.30 this mornin but I'm sneezing again by dinnertime and by now it's driving me mad and I just know I'm heading for another night of no sleep (which when you work full time isn't good).

Just wonderin does 1 a day mean 1 a day!   Or could I possibly take another benadryl one a day at bed time so 14 hours after last one?

Thanks for any help you can give me! 

Axxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi A,

Sorry to hear you are suffering hun   Does seem a bit unfair of GP not to prescribe you anything at all. Surely they could at least call your previous GP to confirm things before your notes come over (transfer of notes unfortunately takes some time usually   )

I'm afraid the Benadryl (cetirizine) is one per day (10mg) maximum. It has a fairly long half life in adults of 10 hours so the actual therapeutic effects should be lasting for a day. Have you tried to get a steroid nasal spray e.g. Beconase hayfever over the counter as that might help especially if you were previously using three different meds?

Hope you manage to get it under control soon   
Maz x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Maz

I just rooted through my cupboards and found some flixonase drops and they're still in date - a full box of them! woohoo!  So I've taken them tonight and will carry on with them now and go and see the practice nurse next week she's much more use than the ignorant GP.

Thanks again hun xxx


----------

